# Tile block foundation repair



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Another guy with no location in his profile...

What is the condition of the footing?

If it were mine, I would stabilize and raise the corner in question just a fraction of an inch. I would build a concrete block wall to match that height and lower the building. Looks like 7 or 8 courses?


----------



## gozinsky (Sep 18, 2014)

Northern Iowa. The footing is pretty good, some cracks and crumbling but overall pretty solid.


----------

